# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Windows server 2003 и чипсет Z68.

## patriot762

Проблема такова:
Материнская плата ASUS P8Z68 с чипсет Z68 создаю RAID 1 (зеркало) из двух дисков (диски подключены к двум Serial ATA 6Gb/s). С помощью утилиты Nlite создаю дистрибутив Windows Server 2003 (подгрузил драйвер для рейда, диск с материнской платы). Запускаю комп гружусь с СиДи  вижу диск volume (массив) вроде все ок, форматирую все ок, копируются установочные файлы тоже все ок, перегружается компьютер появляется заставка   Windows server 2003 (начало установки) и тут сразу же все прекращается «синий экран смерти».  (Пробовал  установить Windows 7 Pro  все ок .)  Подскажите решение проблемы. Спасибо!

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Код ошибки на синем экране в студию...

----------


## ak-83

Похоже на неисправность RAM - но действительно нужен код ошибки - Если 8Е - однозначно оператива..

----------


## patriot762

Блин, разобрался, взял дрова с чипа i3420 вроде все ок но перд ентим грузился и форматил разделы  с win server 2008. Хрень какай та. Ну в общем   для Win server 2003 рекомендую  i3420 ну а если win server 2008 то можно Z68 ну или все что есть новое (последнее). Хотя могу ошибаться . Всем спасибо кто откликнулся на мою проблему.

----------

